# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Communiqus >  Synology lance la version bta du micrologiciel DiskStation Manager 2.3

## Djug

*Synology lance la version bta du micrologiciel DiskStation Manager 2.3*



Synology Inc. annonce aujourdhui la disponibilit de la version bta de son micrologiciel DiskStation Manager 2.3 (Synology DSM 2.3) qui apporte de nouvelles fonctions comme Synology Hybrid RAID (SHR), un assistant EZ-Internet, le cryptage de dossiers partags, la sauvegarde sur le cloud, une nouvelle application iPhone et des versions amliores de File Station, Surveillance Station, Photo Station, Audio Station et bien plus.




_
 La nouvelle version DSM 2.3 renforce les atouts de Synology DSM 2.2 avec une interface conviviale et une intgration simplifie des applications, apportant un confort dutilisation de DiskStation encore meilleur lorsque Synology DSM 2.3 est install_ , explique Edward Lin, directeur marketing chez Synology.



Synology Hybrid RAID (SHR) simplifie la configuration RAID en optimisant les capacits du disque avec une protection des donnes quand des disques durs de tailles diffrentes sont utiliss. Le nouvel assistant EZ-Internet simplifie le processus de configuration de laccs  lunit DiskStation depuis Internet qui comprend des paramtres de pare-feu, une configuration PPPoE ou un enregistrement de DDNS dynamique et une configuration de routage de ports vers le routeur. La fonction de configuration du routeur est galement disponible dans linterface de gestion dans la catgorie Connexion Internet, qui fournit un accs simplifi aux fonctions de routage.



Des fonctions amliores de sauvegarde garantissent que les donnes stratgiques sont en scurit. Le cryptage de dossiers partags AES 256 bits est pris en charge pour garantir la protection des donnes. Outre les dossiers partags, une sauvegarde des sous-dossiers est maintenant possible. Le dossier partag NetBackup peut dornavant tre choisi comme source de la sauvegarde. La sauvegarde vers le cloud grce au service Amazon S3 est maintenant galement prise en charge. Les nouvelles fonctions comprennent aussi une nouvelle application pour iPhone, Synology DS cam, qui permet aux utilisateurs de Surveillance Station de visualiser en temps rel leur camra IP, effectuer des prises de vue et afficher les vnements enregistrs avec leur iPhone ou iPod touch. DS cam est disponible en tlchargement gratuit sur le site App Store dApple.



Des versions mises  jour de File Station, Surveillance Station, Photo Station et Audio Station prsentent de nouvelles fonctions et une interface utilisateur amliore pour offrir une convivialit exceptionnelle.


*
File Station 3*



Lexploration des fichiers en local est possible par une navigation et une importation facilites des dossiers et fichiers locaux vers lunit DiskStation par glisser-dplacer, tout ceci depuis le navigateur.



*Surveillance Station 4*



1.   152 modles supplmentaires de camras IP conues par Sony, Mobotix, JVC, IQeye, Edimax et dautres marques sont ajouts  la liste des produits pris en charge, portant le total  plus de 330.

2.   Le format vido H.264 est compatible. Le dispositif PTZ (panoramique, inclinaison et zoom) intelligent propose maintenant des positions prdfinies, des rondes de surveillance et une planification de veille sur chaque camra.

3.   Le-map est pris en charge, ce qui permet dattribuer une image importe  chaque vue en direct et de dployer des camras correspondantes ou des sous-cartes pour limage.

4.   Des privilges amliors de compte utilisateur permettent maintenant des privilges spcifiques  chaque utilisateur (gestionnaire ou spectateur) ainsi quun choix de camras IP pour chaque utilisateur.



*Photo Station 4*



1.   Capacit de naviguer entre les photos avec un mur photo ou un diaporama.

2.   La taille des vignettes photos peut tre rgle grce  un curseur lors de lexploration des photos.

3.   Importation de photos et cration de sous-dossiers au moyen de linterface utilisateur de Photo Station.

4.   Un contrle amlior des privilges permet de personnaliser les albums auquel chaque compte utilisateur peut accder ou transmettre des photos.

5.   La fonction Google Maps est intgre, permettant de naviguer entre les lieux de prise des photos.

6.   Un format de blog en 1024x768 est fourni et 10 nouvelles bannires sont proposes.

7.   Lutilitaire dimportation de photos est disponible dans le nouvel assistant Synology Assistant pour permettre de copier photos et vidos sur lunit DiskStation avec des vignettes photos et des films au format H.264 prgnrs dans lordinateur client. Les fichiers dimages au format RAW sont pris en charge.



*Audio Station 2*



La technologie AJAX est utilise pour permettre la navigation dune bibliothque musicale  une autre, par dossier, album, artiste ou genre, ainsi que la gestion de la liste de lecture et de la lecture en cours au moyen de clics droits. La diffusion de musique depuis dautres serveurs multimdia UPnP/DLNA au sein du LAN est possible.



Dautres amliorations majeures dans la version bta de DSM 2.3 comprennent :



1.   *Un nouveau gestionnaire de volume* : Les types de volume RAID10, RAID 1 tridirectionnel, RAID 1 quadridirectionnel sont grs. Une cible iSCSI en mode bloc est prise en charge pour acclrer les transferts de fichiers. La migration de RAID 5  RAID 6 est possible.

2.  * Cryptage de dossiers partags* : Le cryptage de dossiers partags AES 256 bits est propos pour garantir la scurit des donnes.

3.   *Amliorations de la sauvegarde* : La sauvegarde au niveau des sous-dossiers est maintenant possible, en plus du niveau du dossier partag existant. Le dossier partag NetBackup peut faire office de source de la sauvegarde. Cela permet la sauvegarde des jeux de donnes de la DiskStation A  la DiskStation B, de la DiskStation B  la DiskStation C, etc. Le service Amazon S3 est disponible comme cible de sauvegarde dans le cloud.

4.   *Amliorations de Download Station* : Le tlchargement MegaUpload avec compte premium est pris en charge.

5.   *Rveil  distance* : Lallumage  distance de lunit DiskStation via le rseau local (LAN) ou Internet est possible. Cette fonction nest disponible que pour certains modles DiskStation.



*Programme de rcompense DSM 2.3 bta*



Synology va offrir un produit DS109+  trois testeurs pour leur travail prcieux au terme de la phase bta. Visitez le site http://www.synology.com/enu/support/...SM2.3_2010.php pour de plus amples dtails.




*
Disponibilit*



La nouvelle version bta DSM 2.3 est disponible en tlchargement gratuit pour les utilisateurs qui possdent une unit DiskStation srie 7 ou suprieure.



Le micrologiciel bta Synology DiskStation Manager 2.3 est compatible avec les modles suivants :

DS1010+, DS710+, DS410j, DS210j, DS110j, RS409+, RS409RP+, RS409, DS509+, DS409+, DS409, DS209+II, DS209+, DS209, DS209j, DS109+, DS109, DS109j, DS409slim, RS408, RS408-RP, DS508, DS408, DS108j, RS407, CS407, CS407e, DS207+, DS207, DS107+, DS107 et DS107e

Vous pouvez galement tlcharger gratuitement le micrologiciel  ladresse http://www.synology.com/support/download.php?lang=enu

Le site de dmonstration en temps rel est disponible  ladresse http://www.synology.com/enu/products/demo/index.php


*A propos de Synology*



Cre en 2000, Synology est une entreprise jeune et dynamique, ddie au dveloppement de serveurs NAS (Network Attached Storage) trs performants et fiables, dots de nombreuses fonctionnalits et conomes en nergie. Leur objectif est de fournir des solutions simples dutilisation et un support client capable de satisfaire les besoins des entreprises, des professionnels indpendants ou des particuliers.

----------

